
Cool Clock, Ahmed. Want to Bring It to the White House? - kashifzaidi1
https://twitter.com/potus/status/644193755814342656
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10228217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10228217)

~~~
yellowapple
I think HN's deduplication mechanism is case-sensitive, which is why this
managed to get through (due to the difference between "potus" and "POTUS" in
the URL).

